# it's been tough...



## Christopher30

****, the poaching scandal really slowed me down from being the best.....ughhh i'm tired anyone else wanna try?


----------



## tye dye twins

OMG!!!! You are a fishing god. If there was anyone I would pay to guide me it would be you! Luckily for you I am dirt poor. :lol: 

It doesn't look like you got slowed down the slightest bit. How big was that Laker? Looks like it could have taken you as a trophy it is so big! I think I might never get a fish that big in my lifetime. Hopefully lady luck will be on my side I am still young.

Oh yeah welcome back. Hopefully your sins have been forgiven by the community.


----------



## Christopher30

forgot to add these, man i'm so brow beat i just need to quit fishing....i don't guide yet, i work for the government...but my fee right now is a pack of cigs and an 18 pack... any takers...?
btw i release all macks under 37 lbs...


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Christopher30 said:


> forgot to add these, man i'm so brow beat i just need to quit fishing....i don't guide yet, i work for the government...but my fee right now is a pack of cigs and an 18 pack... any takers...?


For fish like that...(oh wait can't say it here)...hek ya! Must be hard being the best. Great work dude!!!! :_O=: :_O=: :_O=:


----------



## Christopher30

haha, don't kiss my butt, i'm a criminal POS. just ask your local CO.
this display is maybe 45 percent of what i've done since the SCANDAL.
that's right i'm BACK and bragging BRETT AND BRETT.. this is how u catch fish with a pole and not with a net and some other guys's knowledge....ugghhh that has to be a kick where it hurts huh....


----------



## REPETER

As always, nice fish Chris. Hopefully everything worked out for you in a positive manner. It obviously hasn't affected your fishing arm! I'll take you up on that case of beer and pack of smokes if you're serious.


----------



## quakeycrazy

In before the lock.... o-||


----------



## brfisherman17

Talk about a big mac...


----------



## Riverrat77

Licenses optional for these guided trips?


----------



## Fishrmn

Riverrat77 said:


> Licenses optional for these guided trips?


My thoughts exactly. Which states don't cooperate in the Interstate Wildlife Violator Compact?


----------



## k2muskie

I'm sure it has been tough...lifes lessons oh how one learns...looks like your favorite watering hole is treat'n ya well including other watering holes down your way. Welcome back and thanks for the pics them are some very nice fish...oh and couldn't agree with ya more...fish'n for the behemoths/girthas is a whole lot of self teaching and employing them 3Ps...again welcome back!!


----------



## Huge29

Thanks for posting those, I am sure that the DWR and the prosecutors appreciate it also, it makes their jobs much easier to prosecute poachers and other law breakers as smug ans pompous as yourself. Were these taken legally or what was your latest sentence? I get confused with all of the different charges over the years.


----------



## .45

Good luck with stuff Chris.....I hope things are going you're way.


----------



## doody

Smug is an understatement. I'm guessing it won't be long until you get caught again. All I see in those pics is a poor outdoorsman and some sad, embarrassed trophies. What's proud about that?


----------



## kochanut

well hang on one second. do any of you know if the judgments against this guy are done and over with and he is now allowed to fish legally?

edit.. Now if they are not, such a shame


----------



## doody

kochanut said:


> well hang on one second. do any of you know if the judgments against this guy are done and over with and he is now allowed to fish legally?
> 
> edit.. Now if they are not, such a shame


I'm sure they're done with and he's now legal, that's why he's on here asking for more drama. If you read between the lines here, and you don't need to go too deep with this shallow guy, you'll see that this is him bragging that he beat the system, again. Sad really, there are guys out there getting prison time for stealing less.


----------



## Huge29

kochanut said:


> well hang on one second. do any of you know if the judgments against this guy are done and over with and he is now allowed to fish legally?
> 
> edit.. Now if they are not, such a shame


To which charges of poaching do u refer for this guy? I get confused with all of the charges over the years: u did see his own confession in his post, right? U bring up a good point, if not sentenced yet, we could forward his true feelings to the judge...


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> 
> well hang on one second. do any of you know if the judgments against this guy are done and over with and he is now allowed to fish legally?
> 
> edit.. Now if they are not, such a shame
> 
> 
> 
> To which charges of poaching* donu *refer to for this guy? I get confused with all of the charges over the years: u did see *hid* own confession in his post, right? U bring up a good point, if not sentenced yet, we could forward his true feelings to the judge...
Click to expand...

I'm confused too !! Have you been drinking some of the Goob's cider ?? :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

quakeycrazy said:


> In before the lock.... o-||


Yesss, I made it too! 8)

P.s. huge learn how to spell. **** CityBilly. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

quakeycrazy said:


> In before the lock.... o-||


Me too, but there's still time...the last christopher30 post went 16 pages.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

wyogoob said:


> quakeycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In before the lock.... o-||
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, but there's still time...the last christopher30 post went 16 pages.
Click to expand...

Haha. :lol:


----------



## Ifish

Christopher30 said:


> even a fish could avoid problems by keeping his mouth shut!


 ~ That's funny right there! o-||


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> quakeycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In before the lock.... o-||
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, but there's still time...the last christopher30 post went 16 pages.
Click to expand...

Nah, I'd bet the over/under line on when this gets locked is 3 more pages. About the time PBH comes flying into it. Now, the real interesting wager is which mod is going to slam the padlock. 

Oh, and in before the lock also. (whew!) o-||


----------



## k2muskie

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## k2muskie

Okay on a lot more serious note...those who have never broken the written or unwritten law of the land please say do. I don't know the story behind this only what I've seen posted here and other places...I'm sure lessons have been learned and thats the main thing...so thats about all I can say. 

None of us are Godly folks being without sometype of sin breaking whatever law. I'm here to tell you each and everyone of us has broken the law written and unwritten...at the end of the day we only can look at ourselves and say hey...and hopefully it's a hey of waking up and grabbing the brass ring and learning and doing the right thing and moving on...I only hope folks will MOVE ON...


----------



## pheaz

Holyyy Shiizzzz nice fish chris.


----------



## LOAH

Those are some serious hogs. Glad you're having fun.


----------



## Huge29

k2muskie said:


> None of us are Godly folks being without sometype of sin breaking whatever law. I'm here to tell you each and everyone of us has broken the law written and unwritten...at the end of the day we only can look at ourselves and say hey...and hopefully it's a hey of waking up and grabbing the brass ring and learning and doing the right thing and moving on...I only hope folks will MOVE ON...


You need to read the 16 pages and be familiar with his history, which I can certainly get over in a hurry as I am not perfect...however, to have this convict come on here to rub it in the face of the people of the state of Utah is a smug display of how he thinks that he is above the law. I wish we all could just move on, had he simply said here are my pics, no worries, but to have this quote just rubs me wrong:


> ****, the poaching scandal really slowed me down from being the best.....ughhh i'm tired anyone else wanna try?


----------



## martymcfly73

Huge29 said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of us are Godly folks being without sometype of sin breaking whatever law. I'm here to tell you each and everyone of us has broken the law written and unwritten...at the end of the day we only can look at ourselves and say hey...and hopefully it's a hey of waking up and grabbing the brass ring and learning and doing the right thing and moving on...I only hope folks will MOVE ON...
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read the 16 pages and be familiar with his history, which I can certainly get over in a hurry as I am not perfect...however, to have this convict come on here to rub it in the face of the people of the state of Utah is a smug display of how he thinks that he is above the law. I wish we all could just move on, had he simply said here are my pics, no worries, but to have this quote just rubs me wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> ****, the poaching scandal really slowed me down from being the best.....ughhh i'm tired anyone else wanna try?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Pretty smug and a slap in the face to all law abiding sportsman for sure. Maybe licenses are optinal south of utah county...


----------



## NHS

Did I make it in time? Good. Only page 3.


----------



## doody

Page 4? This one will go awhile longer if others are as offended by his arrogance as much as I am. Aren't there any public records to search for the truth? Surely if there was a deal, or God bless us a conviction, those would be out there....yes?


----------



## 1BandMan

k2muskie said:


> Okay on a lot more serious note...those who have never broken the written or unwritten law of the land please say do. I don't know the story behind this only what I've seen posted here and other places...I'm sure lessons have been learned and thats the main thing...so thats about all I can say.
> 
> None of us are Godly folks being without sometype of sin breaking whatever law. I'm here to tell you each and everyone of us has broken the law written and unwritten...at the end of the day we only can look at ourselves and say hey...and hopefully it's a hey of waking up and grabbing the brass ring and learning and doing the right thing and moving on...I only hope folks will MOVE ON...


What a cornhole. You've got to be $h!tt!ng me right????

Yes, I've broken the law. So lets turn the other cheek and its all good now right?
I've got a better idea.....since were all law breakers (some time or another like speeding or rolling through a stop sign or what have you) let all of us law violators get a good poaching squad together. You buy the beer, I'll buy some shells, and Christopher can find us some DWR property/equipment.


----------



## Georgeforuofu

I cant wait till I catch my first lake trout! these pictures have got me so pumped!


----------



## Christopher30

Huge29 said:


> Thanks for posting those, I am sure that the DWR and the prosecutors appreciate it also, it makes their jobs much easier to prosecute poachers and other law breakers as smug ans pompous as yourself. Were these taken legally or what was your latest sentence? I get confused with all of the different charges over the years.


ya think so? so you're on the wagon that if somebody catches alot of big fish they're breaking the law huh?...what a sweet world we live in....thats actually called, i'm not as good as you syndrome so you have to prove that you can do better than me. so please with all respect go outfish me. Pack a big lunch, you're not me....
Chris W


----------



## Christopher30

btw i'm peacin out of this forum today so enjoy those pics, and remember i'll always be out there fishing...if u know me well u know i'll be out there catching trophies...bye guys...


----------



## nate1031

Narcissists like you won't be able to stay away. Dude, catching big lakers in mid/lake October!!!!!! That's amazing!!! Unheard of!!!! What a freaking joke.


----------



## Christopher30

yeah with non treble hooks too, what a poaching idiot i am. i have no knowledge of how and when big fish feed...


----------



## martymcfly73

Don't let the door hit you in the rear on the way out.


----------



## Huge29

Christopher30 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting those, I am sure that the DWR and the prosecutors appreciate it also, it makes their jobs much easier to prosecute poachers and other law breakers as smug ans pompous as yourself. Were these taken legally or what was your latest sentence? I get confused with all of the different charges over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> ya think so? so you're on the wagon that if somebody catches alot of big fish they're breaking the law huh?...what a sweet world we live in....thats actually called, i'm not as good as you syndrome so you have to prove that you can do better than me. so please with all respect go outfish me. Pack a big lunch, you're not me....
> Chris W
Click to expand...

No, no that is not the wagon at all. You are clearly piloting the wagon that no matter what the laws are, you will fish, hunt and vandalize whenever (after hours with spotlight) and however you want (shooting up a DWR trailer), including buying licenses when on probation, etc. Again, I wish you well, but for you to come on here with your smug attitude, narcissistic personality and criminal past. It only seems fair for people to know the whole story, seems like people applauding Bernie Madoff's incredible portfolio results (awfully ignorant), which is included here:
http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/lifestyle/ ... t.html.csp
and here
http://wildlife.utah.gov/law/pdf2/sr_trophy_fish.pdf
It seems like you have conquered the fish I wish you well in doing it within the law going forward. How you are able to hold a license, I assume that you now have one, makes me question the whole justice system personally.


----------



## Lonetree

I bet chrissy is not as smug in person.


----------



## scientificangler

Nice fish Chris. Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Lonetree

I would not call it hate. More like serious disaproval, and condemnation of completly unacceptable behavior. Yes the fish are very nice, chrissy is still a criminal. If we as sportsmen dont set and police our own ranks and conduct, who will? Poaching/hunting and fishing related crime, has been, and is on the rise. A key component of this, is the social acceptabilty of such crimes. So while it may be acceptable in some low brow circles, its still wrong.


----------



## Fishrmn

scientificangler said:


> Nice fish Chris. Haters gonna hate!


Ask any of the C.O.s that you bump into at the Springville hatchery what they think of a poaching P.O.S. And remember that's his description of himself, not mine.



Christopher30 said:


> haha, don't kiss my butt, i'm a criminal *POS*. just ask your local CO.
> this display is maybe 45 percent of what i've done since the SCANDAL.
> that's right i'm BACK and bragging BRETT AND BRETT.. this is how u catch fish with a pole and not with a net and some other guys's knowledge....ugghhh that has to be a kick where it hurts huh....


I'm torn. On one hand I'd like to see him banned from this website, or any like it. It is recognition, after all, that he craves. But then again, if he keeps posting proof of his criminal behavior, he'll just make it easier for the UDWR C.O.s to nail him. Now if we could get the biologists to condemn him instead of praising him.


----------



## Riverrat77

There's a moosen on the loosen in the woodenisit..... the spelling in here is atrocious!! :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

Riverrat77 said:


> There's a moosen on the loosen in the woodenisit..... the spelling in here is atrocious!! :lol:


woodenisit?

I'm gonna look that up.


----------



## scientificangler

If these fish were poached, then I do not approve. If they were caught legally, as he explicitly mentioned in his post, and he has either paid for his past crimes or been cleared of them then I do approve. The most "low-brow" circle I run in is probably this forum...


----------



## quakeycrazy

scientificangler said:


> If these fish were poached, then I do not approve. If they were caught legally, as he explicitly mentioned in his post, and he has either paid for his past crimes or been cleared of them then I do approve. The most "low-brow" circle I run in is probably this forum...


Then pack your napsack and go take a hike with your homeboy Chris......


----------



## scientificangler

quakeycrazy said:


> scientificangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these fish were poached, then I do not approve. If they were caught legally, as he explicitly mentioned in his post, and he has either paid for his past crimes or been cleared of them then I do approve. The most "low-brow" circle I run in is probably this forum...
> 
> 
> 
> Then pack your napsack and go take a hike with your homeboy Chris......
Click to expand...

I said that to give you all some reference...I don't run in "low-brow" circles. I just think, like K2, that if he has paid for his crimes or been cleared then he should enjoy fishing. Did he need to post like this to make everyone angry? No. Are those spectacular fish (if caught legally)? Yes.


----------



## wyogoob

"low brow" ?

Page 5 is going well.

Typical Monday morning.


----------



## Fishrmn

Christopher30 said:


> ****, the poaching scandal really slowed me down from being the best.....ughhh i'm tired anyone else wanna try?





Christopher30 said:


> forgot to add these, man i'm so brow beat i just need to quit fishing....i don't guide yet, i work for the government...but my fee right now is a pack of cigs and an 18 pack... any takers...?
> btw i release all macks under 37 lbs...





Christopher30 said:


> haha, don't kiss my butt, i'm a criminal POS. just ask your local CO.
> this display is maybe 45 percent of what i've done since the SCANDAL.
> that's right i'm BACK and bragging BRETT AND BRETT.. this is how u catch fish with a pole and not with a net and some other guys's knowledge....ugghhh that has to be a kick where it hurts huh....





Christopher30 said:


> ya think so? so you're on the wagon that if somebody catches alot of big fish they're breaking the law huh?...what a sweet world we live in....thats actually called, i'm not as good as you syndrome so you have to prove that you can do better than me. so please with all respect go outfish me. Pack a big lunch, you're not me....
> Chris W





Christopher30 said:


> btw i'm peacin out of this forum today so enjoy those pics, and remember i'll always be out there fishing...if u know me well u know i'll be out there catching trophies...bye guys...





Christopher30 said:


> yeah with non treble hooks too, what a poaching idiot i am. i have no knowledge of how and when big fish feed...


Here's everything he's said in this thread. He says the scandal is behind him. He doesn't say any of these fish were taken legally. How could they be? Which states don't cooperate in the Interstate Wildlife Violator Compact? Unless a judge overturned all of the other convictions.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/law/pdf2/sr_trophy_fish.pdf

He should still be unable to buy a license.


----------



## quakeycrazy

hell, he might even be willing to take you fishing at some of his secret honey holes, I hear the Midway fish hatchery is open again..


----------



## scientificangler

Fishrmn said:


> Christopher30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****, the poaching scandal really slowed me down from being the best.....ughhh i'm tired anyone else wanna try?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to add these, man i'm so brow beat i just need to quit fishing....i don't guide yet, i work for the government...but my fee right now is a pack of cigs and an 18 pack... any takers...?
> btw i release all macks under 37 lbs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, don't kiss my butt, i'm a criminal POS. just ask your local CO.
> this display is maybe 45 percent of what i've done since the SCANDAL.
> that's right i'm BACK and bragging BRETT AND BRETT.. this is how u catch fish with a pole and not with a net and some other guys's knowledge....ugghhh that has to be a kick where it hurts huh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya think so? so you're on the wagon that if somebody catches alot of big fish they're breaking the law huh?...what a sweet world we live in....thats actually called, i'm not as good as you syndrome so you have to prove that you can do better than me. so please with all respect go outfish me. Pack a big lunch, you're not me....
> Chris W
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw i'm peacin out of this forum today so enjoy those pics, and remember i'll always be out there fishing...if u know me well u know i'll be out there catching trophies...bye guys...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah with non treble hooks too, what a poaching idiot i am. i have no knowledge of how and when big fish feed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's everything he's said in this thread. He says the scandal is behind him. He doesn't say any of these fish were taken legally. How could they be? Which states don't cooperate in the Interstate Wildlife Violator Compact? Unless a judge overturned all of the other convictions.
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/law/pdf2/sr_trophy_fish.pdf
> 
> He should still be unable to buy a license.
Click to expand...

Not sure why I thought he said they were legal. I hope they were.


----------



## Fishrmn

scientificangler said:


> Not sure why I thought he said they were legal. I hope they were.


Nearly impossible.



> Subsequent investigation showed that the individual was currently on hunting license suspension for his role in the illegal killing of a trophy deer and vandalism of a UDWR trailer in 2004. Both crimes were committed by the subject, after he was issued a citation by a UDWR officer for spotlighting with a weapon in possession.





> In addition, he now faces the potential doubling of the original suspension period if found guilty of the illegal license purchase violations.


This was from a May 6th, 2011 report. I would guess he's not going to be able to legally purchase a license in 39 states for something like 10 or 15 years. Anybody wanna wager that he doesn't wait that long to hunt, fish, or poach?

We know of 4 instances. And he wantonly ignored the suspension of his privilege to buy a license.


----------



## tye dye twins

Hard to believe but I agree with K2.......................... but to throw in my own two cents here.

Wow, let your true colors fly guys. All in all how many of you guys have actually fished with him? I say that you should have at least met the person before you make the calls of what type of person he is. Now you guys need to leave the personality stuff to the psychologists and maybe the psychiatrists.

Wanton destruction of wildlife and fishing without a license doesn't equal a lifetime ban from fishing. The court stuff is between him and the courts and guess what, you are not judges/prosecutors/attorneys to make the calls of what the punishments should be. You guys really think that he would post up pics if he did it illeagally? Pretty sure he would not as that bit him in the butt last time. All in all he made a former mistake but are you guys really going to hold that over him forever?

I think some of it has to do with the fact he catches big fish. You guys don't seem to be screaming at my twin for his dinky fish after his poaching incident. Now to call Chris out for how he responded to some of you on here, maybe you should look at how you treated him 1st on here.

Every human makes mistakes, but it is what we do from there that builds and defines our charater. So take a nice long deep breath and stop acting like the sky is falling.

Thanks for listening, TyeDye


----------



## tye dye twins

Fishrmn said:


> he now faces the *potential* doubling of the original suspension period if found guilty of the illegal license purchase violations.


Key word there is potential!


----------



## wyoming2utah

Chris....when is your trial? Looks like you been snagging lakers....fun?


----------



## Fishrmn

I just reread the UDWR report. Add one more instance to his repertoire. He was also cited for fishing at Panguitch with an expired license. 
And, yes, TDT, he has posted pictures of fish that he has taken while fishing on an expired, or illegally obtained license.

If he had turned over a new leaf I would be happy to praise him. If his original conviction from 2004 meant that his license privileges were suspended through this year, double that would mean at least until 2018.

He's been cited for spotlighting, vandalism of government property, (if I remember right, he shot a UDWR trailer), buying a license and applying for a bonus point while under suspension, fishing with an expired (illegally purchased) license at Panguitch, he participated in the illegal killing of a trophy buck, and


> Additionally, officers determined that the subject illegally captured a trophy rainbow trout in Wayne County without a valid license, resulting in a charge for Wanton Destruction of Protected Wildlife.





tye dye twins said:


> Wow, let your true colors fly guys. All in all how many of you guys have actually fished with him? I say that you should have at least met the person before you make the calls of what type of person he is.


Sorry, but I wouldn't want to associate with the likes of someone who has shown so much disregard for the laws of Utah. I would be afraid that he would do something that would get me into trouble with him. The biggest difference between what your brother did and what Chris did is called remorse and reformation. Chris hasn't shown either.

Yep. He's a model citizen.


----------



## wyogoob

Isn't this fun.

Hey, here's some smileys to help accentuate your posts:




















































my favorites:























I can see a place or two for this one:









Is this "low brow"? 









More:


----------



## wyoming2utah

Fishrmn said:


> I just reread the UDWR report. Add one more instance to his repertoire. He was also cited for fishing at Panguitch with an expired license.
> And, yes, TDT, he has posted pictures of fish that he has taken while fishing on an expired, or illegally obtained license.
> 
> If he had turned over a new leaf I would be happy to praise him. If his original conviction from 2004 meant that his license privileges were suspended through this year, double that would mean at least until 2018.
> 
> He's been cited for spotlighting, vandalism of government property, (if I remember right, he shot a UDWR trailer), buying a license and applying for a bonus point while under suspension, fishing with an expired (illegally purchased) license at Panguitch, he participated in the illegal killing of a trophy buck, and
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, officers determined that the subject illegally captured a trophy rainbow trout in Wayne County without a valid license, resulting in a charge for Wanton Destruction of Protected Wildlife.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. He's a model citizen.
Click to expand...

Right now, he is probably fishing legally (at least with a legally purchased license). But, I bet he will be convicted of the charges you mentioned and lose his right to purchase any kind of license...but, as his arrogance shows, he probably won't stop fishing or hunting.


----------



## wyogoob

Hang em:









Nuke em:









Arrest em:
















Sanctify em:









Hey, it's the first time the word "sanctify" has been used on the UWN. go figure


----------



## Fishrmn

tye dye twins said:


> Wow, let your true colors fly guys. All in all how many of you guys have actually fished with him? I say that you should have at least met the person before you make the calls of what type of person he is.





> A review of UDWR licensing records showed that the individual had illegally purchased a combination license and applied for a bonus point for big game during the suspension period in violation of the suspension order.


Unless the original suspension order expired between the date of this report and the day that he bought another license he would still be under the suspension order. One other question: How does this guy get and keep a government job?



Christopher30 said:


> ....i don't guide yet, *i work for the government*...but my fee right now is a pack of cigs and an 18 pack... any takers...?
> btw i release all macks under 37 lbs...


Or does that mean that he's gettin' money from the government?


----------



## wyoming2utah

He works for UDOT....ironically, he works out of the same building as the DWR. His hunting rights were suspended...not his fishing rights. So, legally he can still buy a fishing license. He got into trouble before because he purchased a combo hunt/fish license...which he legally couldn't. Now, I am sure he is awaiting trial.


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> Isn't this fun.


Lots of fun :? (good lowbrow fun?) but love the emoticons. Can we get some of those put into the standard UWN set?

"Sanctify em:
Image

Hey, it's the first time the word "sanctify" has been used on the UWN. go figure "

I think maybe Prooutdoors used "sanctify" once on a discussion of the spider bull in 2008. 

I also missed the lockdown pool. I thought it would have locked up a page ago. -#&#*!-


----------



## Fishrmn

From the UDWR website:


> If the DWR determines that a poacher's crime is *intentional* or *reckless*, he or she may *lose the right to hunt and fish in Utah and many other states.* Utah is a member of the Interstate Wildlife Violator Compact, which is an agreement among nearly three dozen states to honor each others' decisions to deny licenses and permits to poachers.


Shooting a trailer that belongs to the UDWR, abetting in the crime of poaching a trophy buck, and knowingly applying for a bonus point meet the criteria.

Hard to imagine he can legally buy a fishing license.

Does UDOT hire criminals?


----------



## wyoming2utah

Fishrmn said:


> Hard to imagine he can legally buy a fishing license.
> 
> Does UDOT hire criminals?


Hard to imagine or not, it is true. He could legally purchase a fishing license in Utah. And is probably legally fishing now...

UDOT must hire criminals...they hired him.


----------



## Fishrmn

Ooops. My bad. He's a fine, upstanding citizen. Great fisherman too. I'm sure that he would never violate any of the laws. Nor would he intentionally do anything immoral or unethical.

I keep looking for the sarcasm font. Hey Goob, while you're adding emoticons, would you add the sarcasm font?


----------



## 1BandMan

Fun?

Lowbrow?


I believe that the originator of the thread didn't just post a fishing trip and pics, he purposely is airing his dirty laundry for us to give him our $.02 of what we think of his ongoing quests. Could this thread be anything else than what it is? He could be doing this and sharing these adventures with with friends, relatives, and the like, but......... 

Legal or not there was a purpose for the post.

Very troubling to hear people justifiy poor behavior. Makes you wonder who these folks are and what they do for "fun" as well.


----------



## wyoming2utah

Fishrmn said:


> Ooops. My bad. He's a fine, upstanding citizen. Great fisherman too. I'm sure that he would never violate any of the laws. Nor would he intentionally do anything immoral or unethical.
> 
> I keep looking for the sarcasm font. Hey Goob, while you're adding emoticons, would you add the sarcasm font?


Hey...I agree with you. But, the fact is that he is probably fishing legally.


----------



## Fishrmn

wyoming2utah said:


> But, the fact is that he is probably fishing legally.


At least with a license. There are dozens of ways to have a license and still be on the wrong side of the law.


----------



## Catherder

1BandMan said:


> Very troubling to hear people justifiy poor behavior. Makes you wonder who these folks are and what they do for "fun" as well.


Seriously, IMO, this thread paints the OP in a very negative light and I doubt that he has gained much, if any sympathy from it. It can only be hoped that he learns something from all of this. Can't say it looks likely, but we can hope.

Now, Goob, back to those emoticons..............................


----------



## Fishrmn

["He doesn't drive a white Ford diesel F-250, or does he?"]
Everything within the brackets should be posted using the sarcasm font.

_(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## martymcfly73

There is one and one person only to blame for this thread. The OP. He started this thread to get everyone riled up. He's smug and arrogant and hope he leaves this forum. As for people sticking up for him, he brought all this up himself. To rub in the fact he's catching fish. Wouldn't be the first time he posted pics of poached fish.


----------



## Lonetree

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/lowbrow As used in a sentence: Those that defend poachers are lowbrow.

As for the psychology of all of this, if you will defend it here, you may well commit it out there. The same "group think" mechanism that leads to the over valuation, and commercialization of wildlife, is the the same mechanism that feeds the undervaluation of wildlife. The ends are the same, and the means differ only in legality, or whats in your pocket book sometimes.

I'll be nice to chrissy, if thats what it takes to keep him around, I love braggers! The last wildlife violator(also a bragger) I sparred with on the net, had a visit from a federal swat team. So in the grand scale, he is just a small fish.


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun :? (good lowbrow fun?) but love the emoticons. Can we get some of those put into the standard UWN set?
> 
> "Sanctify em:
> Image
> 
> Hey, it's the first time the word "sanctify" has been used on the UWN. go figure "
> 
> I think maybe Prooutdoors used "sanctify" once on a discussion of the spider bull in 2008.
> 
> I also missed the lockdown pool. I thought it would have locked up a page ago. -#&#*!-
Click to expand...

I did a search for "sanctify" and looks like Pro didn't use it. Or maybe I (or he) spelled it differently.

I thought we would be doing better than page 8 by now.

What "lockdown pool"?


----------



## muysauve

Christopher Robert Winslow
Date: 2/8/2008 0:00:00
Court: Cedar City District 
Details:
Case: 081500076 
Violation Code: 23-20-4 
Violation: ATTEMPTED WANTON DESTRUCTION OF PROTECTED WILDLIFE 
Judgement: No Contest 
Plaintiff: STATE OF UTAH 
Plaintiff Attorney: Robert L Cosson


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun :? (good lowbrow fun?) but love the emoticons. Can we get some of those put into the standard UWN set?
> 
> You have to ask one of the other Moderators. I'm only in charge of Birthdays and Recipes.
> 
> Isn't there a beer called "Lowbrow"
Click to expand...


----------



## 1BandMan

Lonetree said:


> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/lowbrow As used in a sentence: Those that defend poachers are lowbrow.
> 
> As for the psychology of all of this, if you will defend it here, you may well commit it out there. The same "group think" mechanism that leads to the over valuation, and commercialization of wildlife, is the the same mechanism that feeds the undervaluation of wildlife. The ends are the same, and the means differ only in legality, or whats in your pocket book sometimes.
> 
> I'll be nice to chrissy, if thats what it takes to keep him around, I love braggers! The last wildlife violator(also a bragger) I sparred with on the net, had a visit from a federal swat team. So in the grand scale, he is just a small fish.


Very well put.

Chris isn't going away anytime soon. He's, as you mention, not that type a guy. He's a small fish right now, but perhaps working his way through the ranks???


----------



## Lonetree

"Isn't there a beer called "Lowbrow""

Some call it lowbrow, its fans have other names for it, and the manufactures call it something entirely different. An englishman was once quoted as saying "put it back in the horse" after trying it. So maybe "tasteless" isn't a good definition.


----------



## Lonetree

Chrissy has already progressed, its just a matter of time. Prosecution only enrages the insecurities of little boys like him. In the case I reffered to earlier, there was a political science study conducted by a professor on the 3+ years of online dialogue leading up to the raid and ultimate prosecution. The study looked at allot of different aspects of what occurred, and profiles of the perpetrators and his supporters are pretty depraved. So I have a tendency to quickly denounce and distance my self from such people, yuck! poacher coodies.


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> I did a search for "sanctify" and looks like Pro didn't use it. Or maybe I (or he) spelled it differently.


Hmmm, sorry about that, maybe I thought he said stupefy and maybe it referred to *myself* reading long UWN posts late at night.



wyogoob said:


> Isn't there a beer called "Lowbrow"


I'm not the right person to ask about this, but I always was told "lowbrow" beer was natty light, keystone, or Pabst.


----------



## wyogoob

It's "Löwenbräu" not lowbrow. I'm such a dope. Say "Löwenbräu" real fast with a thick Germanic accent and it sounds like "lowbrow".

Page 9?


----------



## quakeycrazy

The guy came on looking for an argument and to gloat, he has asked for whatever comes his way. I still don't understand how his fishing right weren't taken away for the hunting violation, I thought the two went hand in hand. But either way after using the expired license and wanton destr. of the trophy fish I am more surprised it is not affecting his current fishing, if he was let off then that says a lot for our justice system.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

wyogoob said:


> It's "Löwenbräu" not lowbrow. I'm such a dope. Say "Löwenbräu" real fast with a thick Germanic accent and it sounds like "lowbrow".
> 
> Page 9?


Yes that beer is fantastic!

I would have bet locked in 3 pages, but I think Grandpa D and Garyfish are on vacation. They have the fastest trigger fingers in the west!


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's "Löwenbräu" not lowbrow. I'm such a dope. Say "Löwenbräu" real fast with a thick Germanic accent and it sounds like "lowbrow".
> 
> Page 9?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that beer is fantastic!
> 
> I would have bet locked in 3 pages, but I think Grandpa D and Garyfish are on vacation. They have the fastest trigger fingers in the west!
Click to expand...

Where have you been? You're late.

Hey, don't be stealin' any Smileys and takin' em over yonder. They're 5¢ each. Proceeds go to the UWN Moderator Legal Fund.


----------



## BULLOCK9

yuck! poacher coodies.[/quote]

LMAO :lol:


----------



## GaryFish

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> I would have bet locked in 3 pages, but I think Grandpa D and Garyfish are on vacation. They have the fastest trigger fingers in the west!


Geez Fixed! Thanks for the compliment. True, I am very late to this game. I didn't see this thread until today and I am just shaking my head, muttering to myself, "whatever." And thinking to myself "I wonder if there is any turkey left in the fridge."

On a very different note, I took my boys, my nephews, and some friends out in the desert on Friday and we had a heckofa great time shooting. My nephews had never shot any kind of guns. We started with the Red Ryder, then to the 22 pistol, rifle, sling shot, shot guns, and finally the 30-06. After about four hours, a few boxes of clays, and plenty of 22 rounds, we had a smoking great time. Just reminded me of how therapeutic a day of shooting can be. And it was a far lot better than following this thread. Just one more reminder that if we all could spent a bit more time doing the things we love, instead of arguing about them here, we'd all be better off for it. I know that getting out certainly feeds my soul in a better way than sitting here typing about it.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Isn't fishing "i mean snagging" for lakers this time of year after dark illegal?

Pretty sure when the sun goes down you can't fish anymore for them


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Wygoob, im pretty sure, i know where you got the chainsaw smiley.


----------



## Riverrat77

After dark in the cold is when the fishing is best.... no game wardens on the lake checking licenses!! 

I'm with whoever said they thought hunting and fishing licenses went hand in hand after being convicted of a violation. If they don't, they should... its all wildlife belonging to the public, stolen by the selfish and unethical actions of a few. :?

By the way, thanks for the invite to go fishing... but I think I'll pass. I don't have enough protective gear to be near the overheating nuclear core you call a hunting and fishing career... sorry. 8) Yes.... I realize there was no actual intent to go fishing with me.


----------



## 1morecast

I believe in forgive and forget, but I wouldn't want this guys karma.


----------



## Dodger

muysauve said:


> Christopher Robert Winslow
> Date: 2/8/2008 0:00:00
> Court: Cedar City District
> Details:
> Case: 081500076
> Violation Code: 23-20-4
> Violation: ATTEMPTED WANTON DESTRUCTION OF PROTECTED WILDLIFE
> Judgement: No Contest
> Plaintiff: STATE OF UTAH
> Plaintiff Attorney: Robert L Cosson


I bet Mr. Robert L. Cosson would find this thread very interesting should he have occasion to read it.

He's probably the plaintiff's attorney in the new case. The original PDF that talked about the charges earlier mentioned at the bottom that the period of the original sentence would be doubled because of the additional charges. Given that, I'm sure he's still in the period in which he isn't allowed to fish or hunt.

Snagging is illegal all year. Fishing in Linwood Bay on Flaming Gorge is not permitted from official sunset to official sunrise. Snagging there at night would violate the law twice.


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Wygoob, im pretty sure, i know where you got the chainsaw smiley.


Bull, I got that Smiley long time ago. I'd say the 60s.


----------



## Riverrat77

Oh... and on the Lowenbrau, does anyone know where to get the Lowenbrau Special with the light blue label or do they not even produce it anymore? All I can find is the Original with the dark blue label or the Dark and they're not near as smooth. Bummer.... I mowed through a lot of the Special back in California.


----------



## sawsman

wyogoob said:


> fixed blade XC-3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wygoob, im pretty sure, i know where you got the chainsaw smiley.
> 
> 
> 
> Bull, I got that Smiley long time ago. I'd say the 60s.
Click to expand...

I like that one. Thanks for thinking of me goob.


----------



## sawsman

And I might add. I think Chris should heed the advice of his own signature line.



> even a fish could avoid problems by keeping his mouth shut!


Ironic?

In before the lock! *()*


----------



## .45

good grief... :roll: 

Doesn't anybody have a decent fishing report...or do we have to continue with this thread all winter.... :? 

Like I said.....good luck to you Chris...I hope you can put it all together.


----------



## huntnbum

Hey Dodger, I doubt he was at the gorge.
I know that he has other place to the south.


----------



## quakeycrazy

sawsman said:


> And I might add. I think Chris should heed the advice of his own signature line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even a fish could avoid problems by keeping his mouth shut!
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic?
> 
> In before the lock! *()*
Click to expand...

HAHA HA. Good catch, and good words of wisdom Chris!!


----------



## Fishrmn

From the Utah Code:


> 23-19-9.5. Warrant outstanding or failure to comply with citation -- Person not entitled to *license, permit, tag, or certificate.*
> (1) A person may not purchase a license, permit, tag, or certificate of registration if:
> (a) there is an outstanding Utah warrant against him for failure to appear in answer to a summons for a violation of:
> (i) a provision of this title; or
> (ii) a rule, proclamation, or order of the Wildlife Board; or
> (b) he has failed to comply with a wildlife citation in a state which is a party to the Wildlife Violator Compact set forth in Title 23, Chapter 25.
> (2) The division may allow a person referred to in Subsection (1) to purchase a license, permit, tag, or certificate of registration if satisfactory proof is given that:
> (a) the warrant is no longer outstanding; or
> (b) he has complied with the wildlife citation.


Can't seem to figure how he can legally be entitled to any license, permit, tag, or certificate. The law doesn't seem to specify fishing as being separate from hunting.


----------



## wyoming2utah

Fishrmn said:


> From the Utah Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 23-19-9.5. Warrant outstanding or failure to comply with citation -- Person not entitled to *license, permit, tag, or certificate.*
> (1) A person may not purchase a license, permit, tag, or certificate of registration if:
> (a) there is an outstanding Utah warrant against him for failure to appear in answer to a summons for a violation of:
> (i) a provision of this title; or
> (ii) a rule, proclamation, or order of the Wildlife Board; or
> (b) he has failed to comply with a wildlife citation in a state which is a party to the Wildlife Violator Compact set forth in Title 23, Chapter 25.
> (2) The division may allow a person referred to in Subsection (1) to purchase a license, permit, tag, or certificate of registration if satisfactory proof is given that:
> (a) the warrant is no longer outstanding; or
> (b) he has complied with the wildlife citation.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't seem to figure how he can legally be entitled to any license, permit, tag, or certificate. The law doesn't seem to specify fishing as being separate from hunting.
Click to expand...

Judge's decision maybe...


----------



## PBH

Fshrmn -- I think there are many of us that are bothered by this, and don't really understand why this individual was able to purchase a fishing license after being cited for other infractions. However, if it is any consolation, I believe this individual will get his due process, and will have his privileges suspended (both hunting and fishing) in accordance with the Wildlife Violator Compact. It shouldn't be much longer before the outcome of this is complete. I'm looking forward to seeing the results. I doubt it will stop him from breaking the law, but it might slow down his arrogant posting -- which would simply be incriminating in itself. I imagine that once his privileges are suspended that his decision to "not guide" will change, and he'll start guiding. Too bad Utah doesn't have any kind of real stipulations on fishing guides...


----------



## Fishrmn

23-25-3. Definitions.
As used in this compact:
(1) "Citation" means a summons, complaint, summons and complaint, ticket, penalty assessment, or other official document issued to a person by a wildlife officer or other peace officer for a wildlife violation which contains an order requiring the person to respond.
(2) "Collateral" means cash or other security deposited to secure an appearance for trial in connection with the issuance by a wildlife officer or other peace officer of a citation for a wildlife violation.
(3) "Compliance" with respect to a citation means the act of answering a citation through an appearance in a court or tribunal, or through the payment of fines, costs, and surcharges.
(4) "Conviction" means a conviction, including any court conviction, for an offense related to the preservation, protection, management, or restoration of wildlife which is prohibited by state statute, law, regulation, ordinance, or administrative rule. This conviction shall also include the forfeiture of any bail, bond, or other security deposited to secure appearance by a person charged with having committed the offense, the payment of a penalty assessment, a plea of nolo contendere and the imposition of a deferred or suspended sentence by the court.
(5) "Court" means a court of law, including magistrate's court and the justice of the peace court.
(6) "Home state" means the state of primary residence of a person.
(7) "Issuing state" means the participating state which issues a wildlife citation to the violator.
*(8) "License" means a license, permit, or other public document which conveys to the person to whom it was issued the privilege of pursuing, possessing, or taking any wildlife regulated by statute, law, regulation, ordinance, or administrative rule of a participating state.*
(9) "Licensing authority" means the department or division within each participating state which is authorized by law to issue or approve licenses or permits to hunt, fish, trap, or possess wildlife.
(10) "Participating state" means any state which enacts legislation to become a member of this wildlife compact.
(11) "Personal recognizance" means an agreement by a person made at the time of issuance of the wildlife citation that the person will comply with the terms of the citation.
(12) "State" means a state, territory, or possession of the United States, the District of Columbia, the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico, the provinces of Canada, and the other countries.
(13) "Suspension" means a revocation, denial, or withdrawal of any or all license privileges, including the privilege to apply for, purchase, or exercise the benefits conferred by any license.
(14) "Wildlife" means species of animals including, but not limited to, mammals, birds, fish, reptiles, amphibians, mollusks, and crustaceans, which are defined as "wildlife" and are protected or otherwise regulated by statute, law, regulation, ordinance, or administrative rule in a participating state. Species included in the definition of "wildlife" vary from state to state and determination of whether a species is "wildlife" for the purpose of this compact shall be based on local law.
(15) "Wildlife law" means any statute, law, regulation, ordinance, or administrative rule developed and enacted for the management and use of wildlife resources.
(16) "Wildlife officer" means an individual authorized by a participating state to issue a
citation for a wildlife violation.
(17) "Wildlife violation" means a cited violation of a statute, law, regulation, ordinance, or administrative rule developed and enacted for the management and use of wildlife resources.

Seems pretty cut and dried to me. He can't legally be in possession of any license, nor any protected species.


----------



## tye dye twins

Rare to see this from me but Mods it really is time for a lock. -O\__- *-HELP!-* 

In before the lock! -Ov-


----------



## kochanut

tye dye twins said:


> Rare to see this from me but Mods it really is time for a lock. -O\__- *-HELP!-*
> 
> In before the lock! -Ov-


no way this is not even close to 16 pages yet. plus its great reading!


----------



## wyogoob

What the heck is going on???

Uh.....I gotta go, breakfast; I'm *poaching* an egg.


----------



## Fishrmn

Can't find that in the Utah Code. But if you're doing it, there must be something amiss.
:? :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77

tye dye twins said:


> Rare to see this from me but Mods it really is time for a lock. -O\__- *-HELP!-*
> 
> In before the lock! -Ov-


Now this.... this is quality humor folks. :lol:


----------



## jahan

How did I miss this gem? Fun read :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

jahan said:


> How did I miss this gem? Fun read :mrgreen:


Jump in and fart; this thread needs a breath of fresh air.


----------



## jahan

I just didn't want fixed to be alone in every locked thread on this forum.


----------



## wyogoob

jahan said:


> I just didn't want fixed to be alone in every locked thread on this forum.


uh...locked thread? ..... for Hell's sake, I thought I was in "Recipes"

page 12


----------



## jahan

Do you have any recipes for eating crow?


----------



## wyogoob

jahan said:


> Do you have any recipes for eating crow?


he, he, he, he I can answer that in two ways........So... yes and yes


----------



## GaryFish

There have been a few specific reasons this thread has not been locked. But first and foremost, a discussion about poaching, fishing, and hunting with and without a license is a discussion worth having. And while much has been said in the discussion, forum rules haven't been broken in my opinion. That is not to say that me or the other mods don't have opinions on this, or any other forum thread. If you think this discussion has played out, then quit contributing to it. In the last couple of pages, there has been worthy discussions directly related to the things we love - fishing, hunting, the outdoors, and how to do that legally in the State of Utah. 

On the flip side, it seems that about 1/3 of all comments in this thread consist of not much more than "in before the lock" like it is some kind of badge of honor to get a thread locked. I really don't get that logic, but whatever. I was in junior high once too, so I guess that must be the approach. 

We don't go around locking threads for sport, though at times it could be fun. We lock threads down when forum members fail to keep their word, when they fail to respect themselves and one another in this context, and when they cross the lines of decency. If that is a badge of courage for you, then I really don't understand that kind of motivation. 

So please - before Goob puts up pictures and a recipe for crow, lets let this thing die, or continue to discuss the subject at hand in a respectful way that we all agreed to when we joined this mad house. Thanks.


----------



## kochanut

edit... never mind


----------



## brookieguy1

Hey Brett and Brett........ Thanks!!


----------



## pheaz

jahan said:


> Do you have any recipes for eating crow?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

GaryFish said:


> On the flip side, it seems that about 1/3 of all comments in this thread consist of not much more than "in before the lock" like it is some kind of badge of honor to get a thread locked. I really don't get that logic, but whatever. I was in junior high once too, so I guess that must be the approach.


Pow, one more in before the lock!!!! Yessss! That makes 4 which would put me in the lead. 8) :mrgreen:

It's between me and goob!


----------



## quakeycrazy

brookieguy1 said:


> Hey Brett and Brett........ Thanks!!


Brett and Brett have done their jobs, and both can still outfish any poacher anyday!! I think the lesson to be learned is that if you truly respect wildlife and yourself you will keep the rules that are set up to protect the wildlife you love. I know that for myself I don't consider poaching animals because I know the rules are set up to keep us hunting for years to come. When people recklessly break those rules (fishing or hunting without a license, taking too many animals or spotlighting for instance), it affects us all..... even if it takes years to catch up.


----------



## blackdog

Do they get anymore **************?

edited by wyogoob
Name-calling is against the Forum rules


----------



## pheaz

Ya I'm sure they do.


----------



## Christopher30

haha, i'm glad i have a good gag reflex, u boys make me sick sometimes.. pbh, u better get herbert on your side before you slow me down....you and brothers are doing a great job selling licenses with all the 20 inchers u catch....if u want to be me you better start being nice and maybe i'll help you and the hep clan catch some fish...*disclaimer* i do respect wyo2, he understands how big fish eat. pbh on the other hand, just likes to talk and be heard...


----------



## Christopher30

quakeycrazy said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Brett and Brett........ Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Brett and Brett have done their jobs, and both can still outfish any poacher anyday!!.
Click to expand...

ughhh with what? a fishing pole? are you on pcp? they're both gill netters that think they're geniuses...with a fishing pole, u better pack a heavy lunch bud.....


----------



## PBH

Question me all you want Chris. I catch the fish I target. You don't see me at Fish Lake in November. There is a reason for that: My interests have nothing to do with big lake trout.

so, how's the plea working for you? When's the big day? Looking forward to your WB hearing.


----------



## Fishrmn

Looking forward to a conviction, and maybe a little bit of silence.....


----------



## blackdog

What a poaching *****. You can't kill a decent buck legally so you have to poach one and the only way you can catch a Laker is to snag them at night when their spawning. Keep spewing your ****** it's good comedy.

edited by wyogoob


----------



## k2muskie

Alrighty then. This is a warning on name calling. Please be mindful of the rules and I strongly recommend you let this thread go. Additionally, take personal issues to PMs. No need to call others out to obviously start a fight and stir the pot all over again.

So consider this a warning if arguing continues we will consider suspension of offending members.


----------



## Fishrmn

Christopher30 said:


> haha, don't kiss my butt, *i'm a criminal POS.* just ask your local CO.
> this display is maybe 45 percent of what i've done since the SCANDAL.
> that's right i'm BACK and bragging BRETT AND BRETT.. this is how u catch fish with a pole and not with a net and some other guys's knowledge....ugghhh that has to be a kick where it hurts huh....


No need to call Chris a POS. He did it himself.


----------



## quakeycrazy

Wonder if he is gonna be having a yard sale for all his fishing and hunting gear once the conviction comes in..... I call dibs on his fly rods....


----------



## Fishrmn

Hopefully he won't be doing the selling. Maybe the state will auction all of his fishing and hunting equipment. I'm still wondering if he, or one of his buds, drives a white Ford F250.


----------



## PBH

quakeycrazy said:


> Wonder if he is gonna be having a yard sale for all his fishing and hunting gear once the conviction comes in..... I call dibs on his fly rods....


fly rods? I don't think he owns a fly rod....


----------



## Huge29

Fishrmn said:


> Hopefully he won't be doing the selling. Maybe the state will auction all of his fishing and hunting equipment. I'm still wondering if he, or one of his buds, drives a white Ford F250.


I had the same thought, but he likely has an alibi of being in court.


----------



## rapalahunter

Chris, you catch such small fish.


----------



## JuddCT

rapalahunter said:


> Chris, you catch such small fish.


There were fish in those pictures? :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Big whoop chris. Ill be impressed when you catch a 13" rainbow.


----------



## hamernhonkers

wyogoob said:


> Me too, but there's still time...the last christopher30 post went 16 pages.


Well its now 14.

Chris you are one heck of a fisherman --\O --\O --\O --\O --\O

o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## Christopher30

PBH said:


> quakeycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if he is gonna be having a yard sale for all his fishing and hunting gear once the conviction comes in..... I call dibs on his fly rods....
> 
> 
> 
> fly rods? I don't think he owns a fly rod....
Click to expand...

man u make me nervous sometimes, do you want me to start leaving my blinds open to help your civilian investigation? hammern honks has known me since i was 8 years old, but he didn't jump on the heppy/gillnetters train...whats up with that? Dang i can't keep up with this red hot pace of big fish catching around here...u think thats all the fish i've caught worth a pic? november is a good month hepworth, both day and night...
Oh yeah, court verdict in, sorry guys i'll be a problem for you for at least another 50 years.....check it, catching big fish sold seperate...


----------



## tye dye twins

Christopher30 said:


> man u make me nervous sometimes, do you want me to start leaving my blinds open to help your civilian investigation


ROTFL! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tye dye twins

Christopher30 said:


> Oh yeah, court verdict in, sorry guys i'll be a problem for you for at least another 50 years.....check it, catching big fish sold seperate...


Glad to hear it Chris. Looking foreward to seeing the brutes in your hands!


----------



## longbow

Wait a second, Gary nuked my post supporting gays but he hasn't nuked this? Well at least in got in before the big lockdown.


----------



## quakeycrazy

*YAWN* This thread just keeps getting better and better, I want to see some pictures of big carp and suckers and then I will hail you as the great white fisherman.......


----------



## pheaz

:shock: Wow 15 pages and still no lock down here. :shock:


----------



## Grandpa D

No need to lock this but it hasn't been a fishing report for many pages.
This is now a better fit.


----------



## troutslayer

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/officers-o ... l/921.html

Lol, What a douche. I wonder if DWR would like to see these pictures also?? o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## martymcfly73

I wonder if he'll come back on and defend himself now.


----------



## scientificangler

Justice served. Its gonna be a long, long time before he can fish legally.


----------



## Fishrmn

Seems like his troubles started back in '04. Looks like it has already been 8 years since he has done anything legally. Another 10 isn't gonna be much of an issue to him.


----------



## MJ73

This kid is not very bright.


----------

